# Be careful with Ground Control Coilovers



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

Everybody be careful.

I raised my car this weekend to check my coilovers becuase I heard grinding sounds whenever I made a turn. My real coilover seats (the silver metal piece) on top of the springs were totally sheared and have cut into my rubber bushings around the rear shocks. I have to take everything apart this weekend because all my parts are out of alignment. If people are in the market for coilovers I would go with a one piece set up because the more little pieces you have the more room there is for malfunctions. Let me know if anybody else has experienced this problem.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I'd like to see some pics of this...


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

You may be one of the lucky few to get a defective product. I have heard nothing but good things about these kits.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I also had one of these. I called GC and they took care of it. It is not a regular thing and does not speak to the quality of the product, it appears to be a problem with a particular run of top hats.


----------



## wwiifanatic (Jan 16, 2004)

I was checking the ride height of my GC's the other week and they're fine. Does sound like you got some defective top hats or something. My experience is that Ground Control is very good over the phone.


----------



## sage3 (May 12, 2002)

Yeah mine, too. I had my brakes changed on the weekend and noticed that the tops on both were messed up. I called GC and ordered me a new set for $30 bucks.


----------

